# How long will it take to go Into labor after spotting?



## Miliasmama0211 (Nov 14, 2012)

Last night i was having awful! Lower back pains and around my waist for hours. I couldn't sleep and i wanted to cry because it hurt. Then it eased up and goes later i was able to take a nap. After i woke up and went pee, i has a few spots of blood, just red. Im guessing that is the bloody show? About 5 hrs later, i had a tad! Bit of discharge with a hint of yellow, no more blood and only minor cramps and back pains. How soon do you think labor will be starting? I am due this friday.. Just curious for people's answers. I do hope i am in the start of real labor! I cant wait to see my baby.


----------



## Kynid (Nov 17, 2009)

I had lots of bloody show and lost my (giant) mucous plug at 39 weeks to the day, but then I was then induced at 42 weeks. It could mean that you will be in labor very soon, or it could not. Sorry.


----------



## kristenburgess (Sep 15, 2002)

My midwife said generally a good show (lots of mucus tinged with blood) was a sign of things starting within 48 hours but not always. That has been true for me with my babies that I had a show pre-birthing time, but I've also had several babies where I didn't see any show until I was well into my birthing time


----------

